# 2 New Hedgehogs Living Together (M/F)



## tmmims (Oct 9, 2013)

Hey, guys! I am a new hedgehog owner, only got them three days ago. My boyfriend surprised me with two hedgehogs for our anniversary. They're both only one, and one is female and the other male. He picked them up from the previous owner who had them living in a cage together without anything but a food bowl. I've been reading a lot about hedgehogs online, and I read that you should not house male and females together because the male with only harass the female. However, my two hedgehogs, Coco (F) and Palm (M), cuddle together (maybe they're cold) and share their house, food bowl, etc. I've never seen them fight either. However, I'm really worried that keeping together is detrimental. I've noticed scabs on Palm's (M) mouth area, and I don't know if he is sick or Coco (F) just scratched him or something. What do yall think? Thanks!!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I'm glad you came here - the old owner was an idiot. It is definitely detrimental for the female. Males and females kept together will mate - if they stay together, when the female gives birth, one of them will kill the babies and they'll mate again. Constant mating & pregnancy is extremely stressful for the female, as is constantly ovulating due to the male's presence.

They need to be separated immediately, and you'll need to put her on pregnancy watch for the next 50 days - reading up in the Breeding & Babies forum would be a very good idea. The basics are that she should be in a location where you can easily isolate her & leave the cage undisturbed, she needs a loose bedding (wood shavings or Carefresh), and you'll want to make sure she's on a decent diet. Once she gives birth, you won't be able to look at the babies or do anything with her for 2 weeks (unless she has a health issue due to pregnancy/birth and needs to go to the vet). You won't be able to clean the cage until the babies are weaned.

Do you have a heating set up for them? What temperature is the cage at? (Asking because you said they might be cuddling because they're cold.) It'd be a good idea to get a wheel for the male if you haven't already - wheels are pretty important for a hedgehog to stay healthy and happy. It might be safest for the female to not have a wheel until after you're sure she's not pregnant - she can't have one while she has babies to take care of anyway.

Edit: If you're working on research, that's great, and I have another link for you to check out - http://www.westcoasthedgehogs.com/files/hedgehogbook/download.html It's the most up-to-date hedgehog care book there is, and it's free to download. It has a lot of information you can find on the forums, just better organized & it's a great read.  The forums are great for searching for more information/advice on a particular subject as well, and of course we'll always answer questions.


----------



## tmmims (Oct 9, 2013)

I don't have a heating lamp now, but I've given them extra bedding which they love. My apartment, though, is the proper temperature. I live in Seoul, Korea, so it's been hard trying to find stuff for them. I've ordered a new cage, wheel, bed, etc. but they won't be here for a week. If the female is pregnant, how long does it take hedgehogs to give birth?


----------



## tmmims (Oct 9, 2013)

Also, personality-wise, the female is very curious and not shy. She's the one out and about the cage, she's sniffed and licked my hand all the up to the palm, and she doesn't really huff unless I accidentally startle her. However, the male seems to sleep all the time. He rarely comes out of their house, and when he does, he is extremely apprehensive. He has only sniff and nibbled my fingertips. Should the boy be more outgoing? Is he perhaps ill?


----------



## Gruff (Oct 23, 2012)

The scabs around his mouth are from where he is biting her during mating. They should go away after you separate them.


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

What's the temperature in your apartment? Hedgehogs need it to be between 73-78*.

Hedgehog pregnancies usually last about 35 days, but can be as long as 50 days. Here's a good thread to read to prepare just in case: http://www.hedgehogcentral.com/forums/24-breeding-babies-help/6160-emergency-baby-advice.html


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Average gestation for hedgehogs is 35 days, but it can vary up to 50 days, so 50-55 days is the usual period to wait to make sure she's not pregnant. Since she's been with the male, she could give birth at any time within that time period, so you'll just have to be cautious when you go to check on her.

She really needs to be separated soon - can you get a large plastic sterilite bin from a store nearby today or tomorrow? It'd work for a temporary cage for one of them, probably the male, so you could move him into the new cage when it arrives. That way if she gives birth before the new cage arrives, you won't have to worry about moving her, or the male causing problems.

The difference between the two is probably just personality difference. Keep an eye on his eating, etc. though - if he's sleeping a lot, he might not be warm enough. They also need 12-14 hours of light on a regular schedule during the day to avoid hibernation attempts.

Do you have any idea how old they both are? Or if they're related? If they are, that'll be something important for new owners of babies to know, that babies are inbred. If the male's pretty young, it can be normal for younger hedgehogs to sleep a lot. It's also normal for them to not come out during the day - most hedgehogs won't, and many won't come out voluntarily if there's any light on.

I'm glad you got these guys, by the way.  They sound like they're going to be in much better hands than with the previous owner, though I'm sorry that you're getting stuck with the nervous situation of possible babies. (And rather belatedly...welcome to the forum! :lol


----------



## tmmims (Oct 9, 2013)

Thanks so much for your help! I have them separated as of now, and the male already seems far happier. It's only a makeshift box, though, I'll have to go find a better replacement tomorrow. 

(The previous owner said they are both 12 months old)


----------

